# Labels



## msfgroup (Sep 12, 2016)

Good Morning

My wife and I have begun the fun hobby of making wine from kits, WOW what a great hobby. We are wanting to share our wines with family and friends but want to kick it up just a little with a custom label. we are not having any luck with local graphics people and wanted to know if anyone can recommend someone from the forum. they will have all creative rights from our input and wants. thanks in advance

Mike 
MSF Group


----------



## salcoco (Sep 12, 2016)

noontimelabels.com should be able to help


----------



## msfgroup (Sep 12, 2016)

*Thank you*

Many thanks I will give them a look


----------



## dcbrown73 (Sep 12, 2016)

I used Label Peelers 3rd party, but wasn't completely satisfied with the labels sizes etc.

I've use stoneycreekwinepress.com several times and their labels are top quality and very beautiful and their customer service is top notch.

Noontime Labels is a contributing user here, and while I haven't used them as of yet. Given that they are active users here, I'm sure you will get top quality customer care from them also.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 12, 2016)

I have only used Stoney Creek Wine Press. Love the quality of the labels!


----------



## bchilders (Sep 12, 2016)

salcoco said:


> noontimelabels.com should be able to help



I have used Noon Time and they do a great job. I highly recommend them.

I have also used this site, http://design.neato.com/default.aspx and they are OK. You have to register to get the watermark removed which is free if you buy their label stock. 

Here is a link with samples from each: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=609496&postcount=2142


----------

